# Mossberg youth model 550 pump gun



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm looking for a good 20 gauge youth gun that my 8 and 10 year old can use now and for the next few years. I was looking at the Mossberg 550 pump gun and like the idea that the fore end of the stock is back further and the removeable insert in the butt. Both of which my 8 year old would need right now as he has trouble holding up an 870 youth model right now. The action seemed quite a bit looser than the 870 and I'm wondering if the gun would last very long. Has anybody used one of these for their youth and do you like it?


----------

